#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [漫畫] 狼之樂園

## 沄详

這邊是漫畫大致完成後
放在這邊分享給大家欣賞
希望大家會喜歡
至於製作時間會非常的長
敬請期待
這是開場頁..

----------


## 小芸

OMG!!!!真的假的拉>w<
這實在是太贊了www
雖然第一頁什麼都還沒有看到(???但是整個感覺就超級世界無敵讚的拉:33
我真的超級期待沄祥這一次的漫畫!!!(轉圈
一定會超級精彩的拉~!!!
話說沄祥被推出去當誘餌了拉!!!!
放心我會去救你的(誤~
"小心"你給我小心點~~哈哈XD

總之真的超級期待這一個漫畫~
沄祥你要加油喔!!!~辛苦你了:33
也不要太晚睡歐哈哈~!
那就以上~!!!加油!!!超期待~~

----------


## 阿翔

是期待了N久的漫畫畫畫畫畫畫畫！（冷靜）
從來沒想過原來自己的名字出現在漫畫中能讓我高興成這樣啊QWQ
而且不知道為什麼我居然想說我喜歡那隻怪物它很可愛
原來怪物的名字叫小心，實在太棒了（並不是）
話說這個梗真的蠻有趣的，「小心他去找你了」這句說不定我能去開同學的玩笑w
這種黑白的風格很帥，當作（記得是四年前？）的開場頁實在適合不過了，
就算小祥不叫我們敬請期待我們也會期待得要死的XD
唉，光兩頁我就覺得有點壓抑不住我內心的中二獸性接下來到底該怎麼辦啊我www

----------


## 玄音曈狼

欸豆等等究竟wwwwww

開頭霧濛濛啥都霧傻傻]可是感覺好像很厲害(？)

唔，漫畫開頭的神祕感讓人很想繼續看下去啊啊，祥祥兒的這部感覺會是一個長連載喔！！加油！！

----------


## 狼王白牙

小祥的漫畫耶，而且是論壇的同名漫畫。:3 :jcdragon-want: 

我對於漫畫是比任何創作都還要注重的，因為這是可以在最短時間內用圖片跟文字表達出最多訊息的創作。是圈子的一大步。

不過呢，咳，既然是論壇同名漫畫，我就會特別關注了呢。

開場的感覺很神秘，帶有一點戰鬥的嚴肅感，但是如果這樣就不要搞笑太多了。:3 不然會有違和感。

期待祥祥祥祥祥祥下一篇的創作。 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 卡斯特

超好看的0w0

是說阿翔叫沄详去當誘餌的那一段讓我想到一句話:[沄详，就決定是你了，上吧~]www(遭踹
然後我覺得“小心”好可愛唷(???
阿翔最後說的那一句話好帥喔XD

沄详辛苦了，身子也要顧好唷w
加油加油喔0w0

----------


## 飛狼薩克

阿翔太強了wwwwwwwwwwwwwwww((笑爛
明明是緊張的戰鬥畫面到最後卻一點也不緊張了wwww
感覺很值得期待呢
不過搞笑的部分的確是需要去拿捏呢
壞了平衡就不好了
是說小祥這樣的個性戰鬥起來真的沒問題嗎wwwwww

----------


## 沄详

傻氣:
第一頁是故意設計成什麼都沒有（？
想說一開始就有什麼東西出來 感覺很奇怪
傻氣要來救我了!? 超感動 哈哈謝謝
那就請傻氣期待後續了～

阿翔:
對不起 讓阿翔等了這麼久
那隻生物是自己想出來的不知道要叫什麼好
所以一開始就麻煩阿翔幫忙想一個了（誤
很高興阿翔喜歡
前面的故事的確在講四年前 哈哈
所以我不是使用現在的設定
最後我還是想說～
真的不要這麼期待啦　這樣我會緊張（？

玄音:
雖然我劇情都想好了
不過內容都是記在腦裡沒有寫出來
所以在畫的時候是邊想邊畫
一開始真的不知道要畫什麼好
就變得霧霧濛濛的了 哈哈
連載什麼的不可能啦!!
我是畫開心得 技術也不是很好
這樣拿出去會被笑啦～

狼王:
謝謝 狼王捧場
這部的主題一開始就想定跟樂園一樣了
我跟狼王的想法一樣
越多的畫面越容易傳達作者的想法和感受
所以要是能畫成動畫就好了!!（誤
那個　我不小心破壞戰鬥的氣氛　根本人有關
我在緊張的時候 就會不經想說些什麼調解氣氛
我是不小心破壞戰鬥氣氛的 對不起!!

卡斯特:
天阿 卡斯特 那句超神奇寶貝的 哈哈
那隻生物是自己想出來的
所以都會不小心加入獸的成份
這樣感覺比較可愛～
阿翔的性格大致就是設定成那樣（？
所以感覺特別帥氣 哈哈
是我們這一組的BOSS
感謝卡斯特的關心
最近都沒有再熬夜了
因為開學後事情變多要早起Q

薩克:
阿翔一開始設定就是外掛了
所以前面不會打太久
一開始靠阿翔秒殺敵人就不用話太多了 哇哈哈（誤
搞笑的部分真的不是刻意啦
是我這個討厭的個性造成的
不小心就會破壞氣氛　真是糟糕
我的確不適合戰鬥場面...
在這方面決對有 很大 很大 的問題

很高興有這麼多獸的支持
對不起 畫面的品質沒有說很好
我希望能快速描繪劇情 就不會花時間在繪畫上了
那們開場的部分 好感謝阿翔的幫忙
接下來進入第一捲 第一章
　"陷阱"







感謝各位的收看　我們下集在見　（單純想講這句...炸

----------


## 夜陌客

哦哦！是煞氣的黑白畫風，而且還偏美式www
這故事太吸引人了！！！
真想不斷得往下看ｗｗｗ
不過小祥不用急，慢工出細活！
用設定漫畫擄獲獸心實在是太犯規了啦ｗｗｗ
＜－表示已被擄獲

祥雲加油！（咦？
我會等你的ｗ~（夠了！拖走

----------


## 玄音曈狼

噢噢！！飆飆跟獠也還有月光牙兒出現了！！！

突然好想知道接下來會出現誰耶啊啊啊~~~~~

----------


## 萊洛克

類似水墨畫風的漫畫，這是第一次看到。
阿祥畫的好棒0w0
劇情從不冷場，期待下一回劇情!

----------


## 沄详

夜陌客:
謝謝夜陌客的捧場
雖然說慢工出細活～
但是我超極希望可以快點畫到後面
可能就不會畫到細活了　呵呵
[擄獲夜陌客成就達成] 誤..
那就敬請期待吧

玄音:
這裡的出場角色
並不是只有樂園裡的獸而已
我在其他地方都有徵角
所以會看到部分是以前的獸
或是我別地方的朋友喔喔喔喔喔

萊洛克:
水墨畫風嘛!? 哈哈 感覺蠻像的
不知道是好是壞 總之想試試看這樣畫就這樣了
感謝萊洛克的捧場 敬請期待

這邊開始將畫面轉到樂園內
會議室內
今天熬夜畫了兩張　不小心畫完就早上了唉。

----------


## 焱狼

死者甦醒還有斯冰菊的無言表情 :jcdragon-lol: 

期待沄详的下一頁 :jcdragon-spin2: 

連載加油0w0

----------


## 卡斯特

死者復甦!!這招太強了0A0!!
然後斯冰菊接過書的表情好…(笑翻XDD

深灰色巨龍!!!氣跟沄详一樣!!!該不會是沄详變的吧?!
那這樣不就代表沄详被捕獲了![獲得成就-捕獲沄详](遭踹飛

沄详辛苦了，畫到這麼晚，要好好休息唷!

----------


## 沄详

接下來是回到洞穴中
最近藝術史的作業要先完成
所以下周可能會脫稿
繁忙的時間只能用睡眠時間來代替
為什麼?
做為藝術學習生
為了創作犧牲睡眠是值得的
創作時會讓人廢寢忘食
就是我們這種職業的病
我們因創造而喜悅
所以 藝術家 才會短命 (誤!!

感謝各位的關心
雖然很想畫 但還是不會忘記休息的(?







目前到這邊來 因為有些問題需要請觀賞者投票
投票內容...

阿翔 飆飆 獠也 月光 我    最想看到誰放"大決"

達票數最多就會先畫出來 時間是到今天的晚上12:00

----------


## 阿翔

小祥的速度真的快得嚇死狼，雖然說沒有認真在圖上，
但是這種仔細度我感覺看著還是很花功夫呢QWQ
開始到最刺激的戰鬥場面了超棒，以小祥的畫風來畫一定超帥（姆指）
如果說要讓誰放大絕的話，我想看小祥的大絕耶，
因為感覺我的大絕會帥得嚇死其他人所以我不要放大絕
而所有人之中我又只跟小祥熟，所以我要看小祥大絕！（啥鬼）
那麼就讓我來好好期待下一頁吧！>wO

----------


## 卡斯特

為何我會聯想的進擊的巨人XD
動作好帥0w0

是說每隻獸的大絕都想看耶!
但沒看過沄详發大絕，想看www

那麼沄详加油嘍~
要早點睡唷!<----你沒資格說w

----------


## 沄详

那..好吧 那我來收尾好了
如果不是阿翔打可能要打很久..
接下來進入第一捲 第二章
"抉擇"

----------


## 阿翔

不愧是小祥，果然畫戰鬥的場面超棒超帥氣啦！（歡呼）
感覺到了比戰鬥更刺激的部份了呢（？）
很有興趣知道到底是研究出了什麼所以要一隊盡快離開……
等下！該不會就這樣小祥就要……了嗎？！
不要啊這樣好可惜！QWQQQ
期待下一張圖也希望小祥不要這麼可惜（？）

----------


## 夜陌客

好讚好讚@w@
各種爆破實在太吸睛啦www

感覺小祥要畫很久才能讓所有人物出現啊XD
不過越長越好，這樣就可以一直看下去www(喂!

小祥加油!別忘了要注意身體健康喔XD

----------


## 雷姆娜思

哇!!  真的是話的超讚的拉
帥氣的戰鬥場面真讓我感到興奮 :jcdragon-want: 
好期待接下來的發展 :jcdragon-xd: 
 :wuffer_howl:  :wuffer_howl:  :wuffer_howl:

----------


## RainS

不知道該說什麼，好想按讚啊不過沒得按XD

沄详在爆炸方面做的很細緻，很喜歡水波爆炸的衝擊感，
對角色的性格和其表現出來的動作與姿態也相當地維妙維肖，
是有一定水平的功力才能做到的。

但看的出來應該對於繪製漫畫不太熟悉？
對話框形式單調，格子劃分過於規矩簡樸，
因此畫面上所創造出來的動態感略顯不足，
雖然漫畫中許多的對戰片段確實十分精采，但也因此大打折扣，
不過整體而言仍然是相當不錯的作品！

敝人的一點拙見。

----------


## 皇天蒼狼

超讚的漫畫啦～

水墨畫風讓我想起軒轅劍這款遊戲WW

話說不知道還有沒有開放徵角呢？

----------

